# Foldaway Beds



## newtoHK (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi, does anybody know if its possible to hire a foldaway bed whilst in HK for a period of about two weeks.
Thanks


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Are you talking about a fold away bed at a hotel? For two weeks many will have one or just get many comfortables and fold them onto the floor and make them into your bed. JW


----------

